# Bitework at public parks?



## SoccerSora (Jul 28, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew about any laws in Florida if I can do bitework at public parks. Some parks have big areas so it would be great to be able to practice obedience heeling and bitework/protection with all the land. Does anyone know of any laws?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

look up "regulations ______ county parks" in google. Most municipalities have their rules somewhere online.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You might also consider the attention you'd get and whether you want that. Personally, as a member of the general public, I feel a little squicky about the whole "whacking dogs with sticks and choking them off (and/or hard collar jerks)" things that seem common in bitework. Those are not things I would like to see in a public park (or anywhere, but I can avoid private places that allow it).


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

didn't see any park areas in FL that allowed dogs when I would visit my Mom... I could conduct OB classes on park grounds (different state CO ) as long as they were free to the public.. could not do anything that passed money without prior authorization from the park / recreational services ..


----------

